# oem unlock- > waiting for device



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

My device is recognized with adb devices when on normally but in bootloader mode it is not recognized, and when I try to unlock it, it just sits at waiting for device. can anyone help figure this out, thanks!


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

When in boot loader mode does fastboot devices give u an id#


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

You are using fastboot in bootloader correct?


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

Use the naked samsung drivers from xda

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=811749&d=1323524572

Go in device manager through control panel, system. Your device should have a yellow exclamation point. Right click, update driver, use the naked driver. Takes a minute to finish. Should be good to go


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Awexit76 said:


> Use the naked samsung drivers from xda forums. Just search that in Google, I am mobile or I would link for you. Go in device manager through control panel, system. Your device should have a yellow exclamation point. Right click, update driver, use the naked driver. Takes a minute to finish. Should be good to go


either these or the PDAnet drivers should work for you


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks for all the replies wow! just tried pdanet no go same results doesn't show and stuck on waiting for device. Tried fastboot devices and nothing happens. I'l try googling the xda drivers next, thanks!


----------



## Ike (Dec 6, 2011)

Once I got into fastboot mode I had to go into the Device Manager, select the unknown android device, and manually update the driver with the ones from XDA. The phone shows up as a completely separate device to Windows when it is in fastboot mode than it does when normally powered on.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

ok manually installed drivers per your isntuctions that worked, thanks!


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

Here you go

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=811749&d=1323524572


----------



## Brion1 (Jun 11, 2011)

First get the right drivers. There was a article on this in droid-life about unlocking your bootloader and I found out how in the comments. My adb would work fine but then it didn't recognize my device once I got into the bootloader. Go into your device manager, right click on your device (mine said android 1.0 I think), click update driver, click browse computer, click the let me pick option and find your driver there. Mine was I think under adb and it said google. Other people talked about it saying Samsung 11-25. Hope this helps, I'm going off memory.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't know if ur actually supposed to do this or not. But after typing the fastboot OEM unlock it said waiting for device for a lil bit. I'm impatient so I unplugged the USB and plugged it back in. The unlock boot loader prompt then came up on my phone. Think I read someone doing that too. Maybe. Lol


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think I may have also tried installing the drivers while in the boot loader menu too.


----------



## jesssiii (Oct 10, 2011)

I was having problems too. I wasn't using the cable that came with the phone. I switched and my computer suddenly recognized phone.

~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


----------

